# Wifi instable qui passe de "activé" a "recherche de réseaux"



## Patachou97212 (18 Mai 2016)

Bonjour ,

*Mon wifi est instable et passe de "activé" a "recherche de réseaux" environ toute les 10 secondes *, ce qui coupe et ralentit internet tout le temps .

J'ai un Mac book pro dernière génération , qui fonctionne sous El Capitan 10.11.5 soit la dernière MAJ mais j'observe ce problème depuis un moment ( un peu plus d'1 mois ).

Voila ce que j'ai essayé et qui n'a pas fonctionner :

- rédemarrer mon ordi ( normalement et en aussi en mode sans échec)
- désactiver puis réactiver le wi fi
- désactiver puis réactiver ma box ( qui est d'ailleurs est neuve)
- supprimer mon réseau wifi puis le récréer  


Je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre, des suggestions ?
Le problème vient t'il du matériel ou de mon logiciel ?


----------



## DrKokai (13 Septembre 2016)

Je me joins à la conversation, car j'ai le même prob depuis 3 jours!
Marche bien la nuit et quand je dois bosser ça merde!
J'ai viré un prog et ça marche déjà mieux... mais.
On verra demain


----------



## kaos (13 Septembre 2016)

*De nombreuses choses rentrent en compte.*

1-Votre lieux d'habitation : _le débits n'est pas le même en campagne qu'en ville._
2-Utilisez vous la télé lors de ces instabilités ? : _la télé pompe une grand partie de la bande passante._
3-Les tranches horaires d'utilisation : _Le débits ADSL fluctue suivant les horaires ( heures de pointes)_

Un autre facteur important est la multiplication des appareils utilisant le wifi dans une maison:
On fait pas toujours gaffe, mais une famille de 4 personnes ayant chacun un smartphone + 1 ou 2 tablettes, + 2 ordinateurs allumés & la télé = bande passante qui crie famine.
_
Tout ça pour dire qu'il y a de grande chance pour que votre matériel (récent) ne soit pas en cause.
Détailler la superficie de votre habitation et le nombre d'appareils me semble tout aussi important.

Les FAI nous bourrent le moue avec des débits en MB, ah ouais super, c'est comme si moi je te donnait le résultat de mon footing en mm pour que ça impressionne.

_
*Pour conclure, les test de base.*
Essayez de vous connecter plus prêt de votre box afin de voir si ça se reproduit.
Peut etre estes vous dans une maison de plusieurs étages ou le wifi a du mal a passer ? je crois avoir lu des difficultés avec le 5ghtz a ce sujet (je peux confondre ou me tromper)
Dans ce cas un répéteur wifi pourrait etre le bienvenue mais avant d’effectuer des achats, mieux vaut mener l’enquête.

Les box permettent souvent de régler le "ping" comme chez Free afin d'adapter la bande passante à vos utilisation :
Le choix du Canal peut aussi être source de conflit dans les immeubles :
ça vaut le coup d'y jeter un œil.

_Chez ma mère, la Freebox est proche d'un mur mitoyen (collé au voisin) j'ai posé une feuille de carton doublé d’aluminium afin que le wifi rebondisse et ne soit pas envoyé là ou il n'y en à pas besoin.
J'ai utilisé un format demi A4 qui est en partie caché par la box / ça peut parfois être une solution ._...

Reste ensuite la solution logiciel afin de mesurer la qualité de votre signal, Google est votre copain 
https://hdrapin.com/2012/11/13/mac-...tion-wi-fi-et-visualiser-les-paquets-reseaux/
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202663

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche333300-wispy.html

https://www.netspotapp.com/fr/
https://www.netspotapp.com/fr/
et bien d'autres j’imagine ....

A vous de jouer


----------



## DrKokai (13 Septembre 2016)

Hello, merci de votre réponse.

1. Campagne, je vis dans cette maison depuis 3 mois, j'utilise mon MacBook Pro toujours du même emplacement.
2. Non aucun appareil ne travail en même temps.
3. J'ai mon bureau chez moi et la connexion est stable.
4. Multiplication des appareils: juste mon iPhone mais en ce moment pas de mise à jour ni de téléchargement.

Ce prob est arrivé comme ça, pas de téléchargement d'un fichier ou autres ni un changement d'un réglage ou autres, personne ne touche à mon bébé 

5. Wifi à l'étage inférieur, mais même quand je me mets à coté, ça ne marche pas, mais le pc et mon iPhone marche sans prob!
6. J'avais faits un scannage et j'ai actuellement le plus performant.
7. Je vais matter les liens que vous avez mis et je reviendrais au cas où 

J'ai déjà fermé Clean My Mac et ça marche pour l'instant on verra ça demain.

Merci pour votre temps


----------



## DrKokai (14 Septembre 2016)

Hello,
Bin voilà... ça à marché top pendant 12h00 et la ça marche renouveau au ralenti.


----------



## kaos (14 Septembre 2016)

Si tu pense qu'un logiciel est en cause (j'en doute fort) tu peux aussi créer une session invité et voir ce que donne le wifi.
Je vois pas en quoi Clean My Mac interférerait avec le wifi mais sait on jamais ....


----------



## DrKokai (24 Septembre 2016)

Hello,
Après avoir fait des démarrages sans échecs, Onyx et plein d'autres petits profs, j'ai enfin trouvé!!!
C'était le disque dur externe qui fessait ce prob, comment? faut pas m'le demander!
Quand il se déconnectait, j'avais une bonne connexion et quand je le reconnectais je retrouvais une connection faible voire inexistante, j'ai changé de disque dur externe ( toujours sous garantie ) et tout vas bien!

A++


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2016)

DrKokai a dit:


> Hello,
> Après avoir fait des démarrages sans échecs, Onyx et plein d'autres petits profs, j'ai enfin trouvé!!!
> C'était le disque dur externe qui fessait ce prob, comment? faut pas m'le demander!
> Quand il se déconnectait, j'avais une bonne connexion et quand je le reconnectais je retrouvais une connection faible voire inexistante, j'ai changé de disque dur externe ( toujours sous garantie ) et tout vas bien!
> ...



La fautes aux nombreux et inégaux Chipstets de la carte USB du boitier.
D'un boitier à l'autre on peut parfois doubler son débits, et c'est pas toujours le boitier le plus cher qui l'emporte.

Y'a pas de régles  ou faudrait pouvoir regarder la carte avant d'acheter


----------

